# Saving a Murray made Noma



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

This non-runner had been listed for a while for "$200 but open to offers" and its price was changed to free. I didn't respond to the ad right away because I thought for sure someone would have beaten me to it, but the guy responded right away stating it was available. I picked it up yesterday. It has the 8hp Snow King + 27" bucket.

It was very dirty but everything was intact.

The first thing I noticed when I pulled the carb cover off was that the primer bulb hose had rotted off right at the carb. 

Once I cleaned the green stuff inside the carb and replaced the adjustable main jet (the old one had a crumbling o-ring), it started right up.

It needed some help:

1) one of the mounting holes on the plastic chute had broken off - i replaced the entire chute with a spare one from a Craftsman
2) the 2 springs that keep tension on the belts had fallen off and were lying in the belly pan

I'll probably throw some new skids on it and then add a headlight before listing for sale next season.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The Murray's have a problem with clogging of the rectangular exit chute coming off the impeller housing. I did a post on this couple of weeks ago with pictures increasing the size by making a semi circle exit. It does involve cutting and welding.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Not worth $200 not running, but definitely worth what you paid!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I forgot to mention this... but the thing had no handlebar grips! 

I scavenged a set from an old Bolens (both the Bolens and the Noma have 1.25" tube diameter) using the "JimsTroyBilt method"


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice one, good score.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

In my opinion, the older Murray/Noma machines are quite solidly built. And Murray parts are usually quite available. Some of the parts are fairly universal.
Sid


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

I found that the impeller and gearbox parts and the auger shaft bushings seem to be common to many Murray/Noma/Craftsman models. However taking my Noma 5/24 apart to replace the impeller assembly (the shaft was bent when I got it) was not an easy task. Now I am facing the task of getting the impeller shaft through the auger housing bearing when I put it back together. I bought a new bearing (6203-2RS a commonly available inexpensive part) and am waiting for some 00 grease and a couple of other parts I ordered on amazon.com.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

murray1575 said:


> I found that the impeller and gearbox parts and the auger shaft bushings seem to be common to many Murray/Noma/Craftsman models. However taking my Noma 5/24 apart to replace the impeller assembly (the shaft was bent when I got it) was not an easy task. Now I am facing the task of getting the impeller shaft through the auger housing bearing when I put it back together. I bought a new bearing (6203-2RS a commonly available inexpensive part) and am waiting for some 00 grease and a couple of other parts I ordered on amazon.com.



Did you see the recent post on Murray gear boxes using Lubriplate GR-132 low temp grease? You will probably be just fine with the 00 but I am just pointing this out.


How are you going to straighten that shaft? Big ass hammer?


----------



## SnowRO (Dec 16, 2019)

Do you have a parts list/diagram for your 23/24 noma?


----------

